# Smiley als Karrikatur oder Vektoren gesucht?



## julchen (8. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
ich suche einen Smiley als Grafik im Vektor Format. Der Smiley sollte allerdings nicht so perfekt aussehen, das bedeutet, als wenn man diesen schnell mit der Hand gezeichnet hätte, so als Art Karrikatur.
Der Smiley sollte ein lachendes Gesicht haben.

Gruss
Julchen


----------



## franz007 (8. Mai 2006)

Smilie als Vektorgrafik:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bild:Smiley.svg

Wie wärs mit Selberzeichnen? Wär doch am einfachsten?


----------



## smileyml (8. Mai 2006)

Hallo Julchen,

wenn schon Creative Lounge dann aber auch selber machen. Gerade ein Smiley sollte da kein Problem sein...
1. Mit einem Sitft eins auf Papier zeichnen...
2. ...selbiges einscannen..
3. ..und mit einem Vektorprogramm, z.B. Illustrator nachzeichnen.

Grüße
Marco


----------

